# Water Separating Filter Funnel



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

For those of you refueling with diesel and gas cans, this may be a good option if you want to be sure your fuel is filtered or is questionable. 

click here


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

clicked there _______... Got this.
The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Open the www.lakeandair.com home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
Click Search to look for information on the Internet. 



HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Who uses Mr.Funnel? http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...rd=oil&Thread=749850&partnumber=1&postmarker=


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They moved the link. Try it again.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *They moved the link. Try it again. *


Thanks that worked.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Chief, way back when the (70's or so) I seem to recall that WOPA was selling the "MR Funnel" exclusively, is that still true?

BTW I still think it's a good idea , no doubt better than a chamois but I still use a chamois when needed!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You got me. Doesn't ring any bells. :money:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You got me. Doesn't ring any bells. :money: *


Was a big rage back then in our circle as two WO's invented and marketed to all of us in the aviation community by what we had available at that time!! Word of mouth mostly/ aviation shows etc!! 

I always admired their entrepreneurship and hoped they did well !! Can you research the history and tell us about the beginnings?? It was a genuine success story!!


----------

